# London Air Show 2018



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2017)

Tomorrow morning I am heading out to the London (Ontario) Air Show with a couple of buddies. The line up is spectacular if you like modern military stuff with just a smattering of classic warbirds. Click on the link to check out what will be my last show of the year.

Airshow London – Make It Your Mission September 22-24 | London Ontario |

Lots of noise, burners ( re-heat for you English chaps ) and cranking and banking are on tap..

Stay tuned for photos.........

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like a good one Jeff - but aren't you a little early ?


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Bring 'em on Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2017)

WOW! That was incredible. Here is a small sample.






















Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

great shots, Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2017)

Great stuff Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice. I hear it was pretty hot there.

Nice pic of the Super Hornet that we aren't going to get.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice. I hear it was pretty hot there.
> 
> Nice pic of the Super Hornet that we aren't going to get.


Well into the upper 30s (C). Quite uncomfortable to be in for 10 hours but well worth it. Lots of fluids, sit when you can and a shade umbrella in the " wagon of stuff " saw me through. Won't disappoint me if we don't get the Super Hornets. I still say we should piss off Boeing and Lockheed Martin and go European but Lockheed Martin was a huge corporate sponsor and there were 3 F-35s, two A models belonging to the USAF and a C model of the USN. First appearance at an air show anywhere ( so I was told ) of the C.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2017)




----------

